# fish finder



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a old fish finder for a boat. I was wondering if I can put it on my yack and use it. Any pros or cons. Go for it. It does have a transducer so I would imagine I would have to fabricate a sleeve or even just drill it in to the back.


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

What? No drilling. Sand the inside of the yak where you want the transducer and mount with HVAC grade silicone. I did that like 4 weeks ago and it hasn't budged. 

I'd recommend a depth finder that is small, one of the Lowrance elite series or a humminbird piranhamax 165 (which I have on mine)

If yours is relatively small in size, then I would recommend use it until it cant be used anymore - the guys buy spend 400 on a depth finder that have a pretty screen and only does the same thing mine does for 70$ make me laugh - unless you want something hardcore that literally shows you the bottom, no sense in spending money when it's only going to be used for one thing - finding where fish are, not catching fish.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I used duct seal from home depot and stuck the transducer on inside of hull. 2 minutes and 2 bux.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

U can mount the transducer INSIDE the kayak? I thought it had to be submerged in the water


----------



## pink_in_the_gills (Oct 27, 2008)

I was under the impression you needed a special transducer to spot through the hull, will any old finder work through the plastic


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

MOst kayak guys I know run their ducers through the hull. Mine is a hummingbird 176i with the standard ducer and works perfectly. It even picks up water temp after 5 minutes in water.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Finally got my fish finder done and used it the other day. Mounted the transducer in the back and put the monitor on the left. Used a 14.4 drill battery that worked perfectly. Kept it on all day to see how l9ng it would last. Fished for about 5 hrs and never had a problem. On a side note I found a nice little hole (that I didn't know was there) that is for sure gonna be great for ice fishing. Bring on the 14" perch

Burgundy


----------

